# what controls do you use on your keyboard/mouse for cod4?



## Hdk20

What controls do you use to play cod4 on PC


----------



## Shane

I just use the default?...or is that what your asking? what is the keys?



> W - Forwards
> S - Backwards
> A - Strafe Left
> D - Strafe Right
> E - Lean right
> Q - Lean left
> Space - Jump/Stand up from crouched/prone
> Left Shift - Sprint
> Left Ctrl - Go Prone
> C - Crouch
> 2 - Switch between primary/secondary weapon
> 4 - Throw special grenade (smoke/flash/stun)
> 5 - Equip special weapon (Bazooka/Claymore)
> 6 - Call in aerial support (UAV/Airstrike/Helicopter)
> G/Middle mouse - Throw frag grenade
> T - Chat to all
> U - Chat to team
> V - Melee attack (knife)
> N - Nightvision
> Left Mouse - Fire
> Right Mouse - Aim (Iron sights/scope)
> R - Reload equipped weapon
> Tab - Bring up scoreboard


----------



## konsole

arrow keys - move
keypad 0 - prone
keypad 1 - crouch
keypad 4 - reload
shift - run
enter - use
rctrl -alt fire
mouse 1 - fire
mouse 2 - jump
mouse 3/4  -whatever needed
wheel up - next weapon
wheel down - previous weapon
del/end/pgdwn/insert/home/pgdwn -whatever needed

I use this setup for all fps games


----------



## g4m3rof1337

konsole said:


> arrow keys - move
> keypad 0 - prone
> keypad 1 - crouch
> keypad 4 - reload
> shift - run
> enter - use
> rctrl -alt fire
> mouse 1 - fire
> mouse 2 - jump
> mouse 3/4  -whatever needed
> wheel up - next weapon
> wheel down - previous weapon
> del/end/pgdwn/insert/home/pgdwn -whatever needed
> 
> I use this setup for all fps games



Are you left handed?


----------



## epidemik

Just about defaults, I moved around crouch prone and voice to make room for vent but i couldnt tell you off the top of my head. 

I want to try left handed again...hmm. Sounds like a good summer project


----------

